# grand lake st. mary



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

any opens in september or october on grand lake. do alot of tournaments get held on this lake. from what i understand bass fishing has declined over last couple years. looking to fish lake in septermber or october. thanks ahead for any information


----------



## jigmaster (May 1, 2004)

Hi Mike, 
The St Mary"s bassmasters was holding a leaf raker fall tournament there in the past I don"t know if they still do I will try to find out for you.
GOOD FISHIN
JIGMASTER


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope the fishing hasnt declined the last couple years . It has always been a really tough lake due to the high algae bloom .  I fished there a half dozen times a year in the past and all I can say is if you can find some fish , stick with them and dont run anywhere looking for others because you will waiste alot of time .


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Plenty of tournaments and actually Grand Lake has rebounded in a MAJOR way - big limits of fish have been rolling in all spring, and from what I have heard it continues to be fishing great - a far cry from the past few years when it was d-e-a-d. It is a fish factory once again and probably has fished as well as any lake in the state this spring. 

I was there for the BFL in May and there were over 30 limits weighed in, and big bass on both sides was over 5. The Sals northern and open tourneys there yielded multiple limits well over 10lbs and big bass in the most recent was nearly 7 pounds. I believe the TNT event had quite a few limits, as have many other opens. 

As for opens, the Cast for a Cure is there several times throughout the year, and there are usually events year round. The Salmoides northern division will also be there again later this season, and the ABA rotates between Grand and Indian. Check the circuits and opens page at www.ohiobassangler.com for updated dates and other information. 

Thanks and good luck


----------

